# Ho-lee crap! My new favorite "Diva"



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2012)

Have you guys heard of Marleaux? Check out their Diva. Is this FB the coolest thing ever, or what?


----------



## Fiction (Apr 30, 2012)

"Fuck Divas, get money" or something like that...

But holy shit, that looks so god damn awesome, I want it, and I want it now.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2012)

Actually, on further research (that's what I'm calling my talkbass forum addiction now ) these were inspired by Pagelli:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 30, 2012)

Holy shit, like Katy Berry in bass form.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 30, 2012)

That is damn sexy . It oozes class from every square inch!


----------



## davisjom (Apr 30, 2012)

that looks fantastic! only issue is you would have to fuck up the body if you ended up not liking that delano pickup haha

Either way, that bass is classy as hell!


----------



## Necris (Apr 30, 2012)

I've seen those before. They're priced at around $4500 and upward from there if I recall correctly. Beautiful basses.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2012)

I want that... 

... or a one off... 

Are they basically neckthru or is that just the fretboard inlaid into the top?


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Are they basically neckthru or is that just the fretboard inlaid into the top?



Good question. I can't really tell what they've got going on. Check these photos out:


----------



## Fiction (Apr 30, 2012)

Possibly a deep set neck?


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Possibly a deep set neck?



Yeah, but what's with the broken line between the top wood and body in that top picture in my recent post? It almost looks like the whole thing was made, then sawed into 3 pieces, then glued back together. But that makes no sense.


----------



## Necris (Apr 30, 2012)

All of the Divas are neckthrough. And I was wrong on the price, it looks like they're actually $5,950+ . 

Marleaux BassGuitars, Bass, Diva, fretless, ARTMArleaux


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 30, 2012)

Ritter platinum leaf roya:
















Ritter Roya Concept Nr. 0840


----------



## Hollowway (May 1, 2012)

Wow, what a stealthy tuning system on that Roya! I can't say I'm thrilled about that vestigial headstock, but the bridge end is cool.

So let me ask you guys about the action on these: is the idea of a fretless that you never really need to dig in, because the appearance on these is that you would have very little clearance for you picking/plucking hand. Or is the action high enough that it's a non issue?


----------



## Bevo (May 1, 2012)

Those are some nice guitars you guys posted!

Is it me or do they make better looking bass guitars than the standard 6-7 string guitars?


----------



## Sepultorture (May 1, 2012)

kinda reminds me a little of VIK guitars with an art Deco look, love the contours


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2012)

That stealthy tuning system is badass


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2012)

How do they do those neckthrus? I know it's basically just a channel dug out where they glue the neck in like how they do with Jacksons, but what type of tool do they use for that? I hear that can be killer on router bits.


----------



## ixlramp (May 1, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> So let me ask you guys about the action on these: is the idea of a fretless that you never really need to dig in, because the appearance on these is that you would have very little clearance for you picking/plucking hand. Or is the action high enough that it's a non issue?


The infinite board prevents digging-in, which is a good thing, it acts like a 'ramp' or the top of a pickup (which is always more comfortable to play above). Result is a more consistent technique. You can still dig in by 3-4mm which is plenty.


----------



## Hollowway (May 2, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> The infinite board prevents digging-in, which is a good thing, it acts like a 'ramp' or the top of a pickup (which is always more comfortable to play above). Result is a more consistent technique. You can still dig in by 3-4mm which is plenty.



OK, you can probably hear the gears turning in my head, but would you make the same statement about a guitar? I tend to pick fairly shallowly and have a light touch, so I'm thinking of doing something like this. My Gary Kramer F-1 has the 36 frets that go right up to the pickup, so I can't really pick anywhere EXCEPT on the FB. It takes a bit of getting used to, but once I do I'm fine. 

tl;dr: I wanna do one of these FBs on a guitar. Feasible?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 2, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> OK, you can probably hear the gears turning in my head, but would you make the same statement about a guitar? I tend to pick fairly shallowly and have a light touch, so I'm thinking of doing something like this. My Gary Kramer F-1 has the 36 frets that go right up to the pickup, so I can't really pick anywhere EXCEPT on the FB. It takes a bit of getting used to, but once I do I'm fine.
> 
> tl;dr: I wanna do one of these FBs on a guitar. Feasible?



Feasible, sure.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 2, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> OK, you can probably hear the gears turning in my head, but would you make the same statement about a guitar? I tend to pick fairly shallowly and have a light touch, so I'm thinking of doing something like this. My Gary Kramer F-1 has the 36 frets that go right up to the pickup, so I can't really pick anywhere EXCEPT on the FB. It takes a bit of getting used to, but once I do I'm fine.
> 
> tl;dr: I wanna do one of these FBs on a guitar. Feasible?



It's feasible, but it would get in the way of my picking technique, since ramps like this are very, VERY low to the strings. Dunno about your technique.

They're great on bass though for getting consistent, fast fingerstyle without digging in.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 2, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> It's feasible, but it would get in the way of my picking technique, since ramps like this are very, VERY low to the strings. Dunno about your technique.
> 
> They're great on bass though for getting consistent, fast fingerstyle without digging in.



I would think it could be beneficial to players who want to use classical fingerstyle on an electric instrument.


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, I worry I'd, at best, chew up the board with my pick. Might be cool to do a board that incorporates the neck pup, then gaps open for picking, then resumes as the bridge pup and bridge.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 4, 2012)

Hard to beat the original design for looks, btw:


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 4, 2012)

^They make those too? I saw those floating around the net before. Love that design.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 4, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^They make those too? I saw those floating around the net before. Love that design.



Those are made by Pagelli. Not Marleaux.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 4, 2012)

Ooh thx!


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, I was a little bummed when I saw that Pagelli did that first, because I kinda felt like Marleaux lifted that idea. Especially in the Pagelli model at the top of this thread. I guess I can't get too mad, though, cuz I want to lift it for my own build!


----------

